
Google’s Native Client almost ready, ready to make ActiveX look visionary - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/20/googles-native-client-almost-ready-for-takeoff-ready-to-make/
======
benologist
Follows the AOL playbook perfectly:

\- Google (popular topic)

\- Native Client (interesting tech)

\- ActiveX (famously hated)

\- lots of internal links to reinforce SEO

\- via another AOL property to reinforce SEO

\- solitary non-AOL external link that might leak traffic is well positioned
to minimize damage

\- 'article' is small + shallow, improves odds it will make the 7k pageviews
or w/e rev they're targeting because const to produce was close to 0.

------
mkenyon
Let me see... a headline with spin, an article with three fairly pointless
sentences (I refuse to count equally pointless questions at the end), and a
submission that _should_ have been submitted as the source of the "article":

[http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/native-client-getting-
ready...](http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/native-client-getting-ready-for-
takeoff.html)

------
taylorbuley
Good discussion of this here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236878>

~~~
mkenyon
Thank you!

